# Blood angels Honor guards



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone

I have been looking and looking for a pack of BA or SM honor guard but with no succes, i can see on this link that they actually ones sold them but at the same time below the pic they say that they are no longer avaible, how come? and is the another packet that have those "characters"

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1100022

i know that some may say modifie them myself but before making that decision i just want know if there is a pack of them


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A Techmarine with a jump pack?! Holy fug! I want that box!

That books looks pretty old, dont get your hopes up, but you could always try Ebay?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

you can buy it from GW directly.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Fallen, it actually says on the GW page for the box that it is no longer available, apart from Ebay I'd recommend just mocking up Death Company models to act as your honour guard so they at least differ from the rest of your army's assault marines/tactical marines by being different models.

It's what I did, and it looks pretty enough for my tastes:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have two of those honor guards. They are old. Ebay is probably your best bet, unless you can find a FLGS that just has one sitting on a shelf (unlikely).


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

It's depends how big your bits box is, but that shouldn't all be too hard to make. And considering how expensive it was when it first came out, might work out cheaper that way and you'll have all the space parts. Combining them with something like a Death Company, or an Command Squad, might be your best option.

Are a few on eBay though if you dig.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lets see parts...

Banner, "medic" marine bit, power weapons galore: company command box

techmarine bits: any vehicle upgrade sprue (and Green Stuff)

Assault marine squad/Death Company/Sang guard box.

ya, if youve been playing & collecting SMs/BAs for at least 6 months you should be able to kit bash all the major parts you will need.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I kit bash a command squad, assault squad, and death company to make my honor guards. If you want, you can use Sanguinary Guard bits as well. Also, see my "Apothecary Arm conversion", linked in my sig, for a way to make your own so you dont have to buy the command squad.


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have that squad, must have been at least 6-8 years ago when i got them though. They are very very old.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Its cool, np using differente parts of blitz to create that squad, but what i dont understand, is why did they even removed it, in The first place. They are still used in 5th ed, dont get it


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The Tech Marine no longer comes with the honour guard. He must be taken as an elites choice. The sanguinary priest was a great model and is still available through special order, I think. The other three models were the same as the old death company models, I think.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I think, you think to much! :grin:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think you think about my thinking way too much.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

nicegirl13 said:


> Its cool, np using differente parts of blitz to create that squad, but what i dont understand, is why did they even removed it, in The first place. They are still used in 5th ed, dont get it


Cause they were replaced by a newer set of models.


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Cause they were replaced by a newer set of models.


 
And more expensive i believe


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought about your thinking too much and I concluded that I do indeed think too much about you thinking too much.

...oh wow that was a mouthful..


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Blood Angels Tech Marine with Jump Pack and Glaive, whoot! excuse the amateur paintjob.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Blood Angels Tech Adept for my Honour Guard (counts as normal Honour Guard with Power Fist):








Complete Honour Guard Squad:








Kit-bashing IS the way to go to make Honour Guards.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That looks insanely awesome... :shok:


----------

